# Aggressive Pigeon?



## MieythWolftear (Aug 9, 2015)

I took a video the day I recued him (thus his messy cage). He seems to be pretty okay with me, he likes sitting on my shoulder or on my lap and it doesn't try to walk away if I get near him. But if I am standing in front of his cage, he'll start this really low coo and puff up his neck and back feathers. 

When I open the cage he'll start pacing while cooing (though sometimes it sounds like he is snarling) and then rush over to nibble my hands pretty aggressively. At some point he'll generally walk back to his little box/nest and stand there making low cooing noises.

My current assumption is that he is trying to court me? Just based on videos and descriptions I've read of pigeons courting, it seems almost like that is what he is doing. Well, that or he just REALLY doesn't like me. 

At first I thought he was just being territorial and didn't want me in his space, but he'll do this out of his cage, too. It's just my hand he seems to harrass. Like I said he is pretty comfortable sitting on my lap or shoulder, and I can pet his back if he isn't looking directly at me. 

(Oh and he's three years old. if that makes a difference)

https://youtu.be/oQskfJc1vS8 here is a video. Sorry for the poor camera quality.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks to me like he's just being protective of his cage. Will he eat from your hand? Our squeaker bites but when I grab her beak gently, she puts her beak between my fingers instead. Would try getting him to eat from your hand. Would also put some parakeet toys in the cage. Phoebe our rescued feral was injured and initially aggressive but learned to play with us with various toys which we would stick through the cage. The towel in your cage may be a "nest" that your bird is protecting too.


----------



## MieythWolftear (Aug 9, 2015)

I haven't tried hand feeding him yet, but I will try that!

I wasn't sure if he was being defensive, as he's generally okay with me holding him and will do that coo and peck outside the cage, too. 

Any recommendations for specific toys?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just be happy he doesn't fear you. Usually acts of aggression mean they are accepting of you and asserting dominace. Gorgeous bird


----------



## MieythWolftear (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh that's good! I figured he wasn't afraid of me, I had a rescued wild dove that was really scared all the time and it acted nothing like this little guy. The dominance thing makes sense to me. How would I go about getting him to relax?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Toys definitely would give him something to release his attitude upon. I have seen people with little pigeon or bird like plushies for them to play with.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Video from fellow member Komoori 

m.youtube.com/watch?v=b4N2iw5LAcA


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Phoebe loved to bite a bamboo toy that was kind of like a broom...I would stick it through the cage and she would attack it, when we first got her. After a while the attacks became a tug of war and then just play. It was a parakeet toy from somewhere like Petco.


----------



## MieythWolftear (Aug 9, 2015)

You guys are a Godsend! Thank you for your advice. I'm going to go get him a few toys as soon as I can. Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it's possible he is courting, he may become aggressive if you don't pick a nest area and lay eggs... Lol.. No really. I've heard story's of pigeons landing on their "owners" and biting and flapping to drive them to the nest. That is what male pigeons do at a point with their hens, it can look Brutal to some who are not used to it.


----------



## MieythWolftear (Aug 9, 2015)

Unless I happen upon something very strange, I don't think I'll become a hen anytime soon so he is out of luck there! Hopefully he, for what ever the reason he is being so sassy is, will calm down some. I do eventually want to get him a mate, though!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes a pigeons whole life is about courting , mating and making more pigeons, only second to eating for them and even maybe first before eating for some pigeons. It is important he has a mate for a fulfilling life. Humans can stand in but it's not the same as one of their own.


----------



## MieythWolftear (Aug 9, 2015)

I was worried about not having him a mate being bad for him. Not sure how successful I'll be, but I am keeping an eye out for another rescue pigeon!


----------

